# email for sram



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

I lost a left force crank arm. Well when I go to build my bike when my new rival shifters get here, i wont have a crank. Can i buy just the left crank arm?


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

Left arms are in their parts book (http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2009 SRAM MTB Road SPC_Rev D_Web.pdf) so your shop could probably get one no problem. SRAM doesn't sell direct, only to shops.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like i will have to find out how much 1 part is. I bet its alot


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Online sales*

QBP part#s CR2262, CR2266 or CR2267, depending on the length. Appears to be available through on-line retailers hooked up with QBPs special order catalog.

E.g. http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=list&Category=210&Brand=388&type=T

Googling the part#s, seems like they start at about $80.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

thank PBB
ill take a gander


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

How does one lose a crankarm? Wouldn't you notice it falling off as you pedal down the road?


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

Cyclo-phile said:


> How does one lose a crankarm? Wouldn't you notice it falling off as you pedal down the road?


i moved 2 times, and it was gone. Un built bike, i bought a set of used rival arms, 35 bux solved the problem, one arm will just be shiny


----------

